# How to deal with this  copy protected  CD ???



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi friends , 
I recently bought Oxford Advanced Learners Dictionary 7 and Got its CD free with it.
The dictionary is world class and Software version is even better . Now the problem is that For the software to run we need original CD in the CD ROM Drive. I mean I burnt the Image to my HDD and tried using it but it said The CD could not be authenticated . I tried burning a Copy of the CD  to another CD and when i used that CD , it said original CD not found. Now , This is the first time I have encountered such a protection that I culdnt get through. I dont want to ruin my Original CD by putting it in , every time I use the  dictionary , also it is not easy to pop in CD every time. So , whats That I can do to run that software without original CD , i.e. with image on HDD or copied CD.
I m using XP SP2.

waiting for ur solutions....


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 27, 2006)

Use alcohol 120% to create image of CD and mount it.Also don't copy the cd to another because it will not work..

I am sure this will help you because i also mounted my FarCry Original Game with it...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 27, 2006)

but why the image created and mounted by NERO7 doesnt work ??? Does Alcohol 120% do it differently????
Also , why copying the CD to another CD will not work ??? The copied CD is also autorun.
please explain.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 27, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> but why the image created and mounted by NERO7 doesnt work ??? Does Alcohol 120% do it differently????
> Also , why copying the CD to another CD will not work ??? The copied CD is also autorun.
> please explain.



Use Alcohol 120 %,it is easy to create virtual images with it and when you will create then mount it with either daemon tools or with this software(Alcohol).

Copying the CD to another CD will not work because it is copy protected like games and it is illegal to copy the disk to another cd.

I never tried creating cd images with nero,just use alcohol....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 27, 2006)

even alcohol 120% failed , oxford dictionary said "Emulator detected!
Please deactivate virtual drive and emulation software." what to do now ????
Earlier i tried ISO format( default format with NERO7) , now I tried mdf format ( default image format in alcohol 120 % ).
what to do now ??? have they really got the ultimate CD protection which even MS dont have ????


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 27, 2006)

Try PowerISO and create .mdf file with it and mount it.

Hope this will help you......


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 27, 2006)

*Nothing suggested here will work!!! *
*This CD is protected by **CD-COPS*

If you have google tool bar installed .... Just go to Toolbar options > Features > SearchBox settings > and tick *Suggest popular searches ....*

Now start searching for CD COPS !!!
Be advised, you may do so only if your intentions are good !!!

Other best options is to take a backup with blindwrite
I remember this thread  where another person faced the same problem.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 27, 2006)

how will blindwrite help me ??


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 27, 2006)

Even blindwrite will not help you. You cannot copy this as this is protected by Cd-cops. I also faced the above problem and posted my query here. If you lose your cd or make scratches on the cd, there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 27, 2006)

Is there a minimum installation required for the software....
If yes then uninstall your current version and then install again from the image loaded in the virtual drive....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 27, 2006)

@ankurgupta.me , what do u mean by min installation ????
i installed using image drive but didnt helped.


----------



## int86 (Nov 27, 2006)

Dude i have only the copied cd. It runs fine on Linux.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 27, 2006)

I know it runs fine on linux. I have been using it on Ubuntu and PCLinuxOS without any problems through my copied CD. The reason is CDCOPS works only in Windows and Mac.


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 27, 2006)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> Even blindwrite will not help you. You cannot copy this as this is protected by Cd-cops. I also faced the above problem and posted my query here. If you lose your cd or make scratches on the cd, there is nothing you can do about it.


 
Are you sure you used fully licenced version of blindwrite ??
Demo or other versions cannot copy perfectly


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 27, 2006)

is there any way in this world to help protect my original CD from scratches by using Duplicate CD or image ????

Is CDCOPS  invincible ????


----------



## janitha (Nov 27, 2006)

I was under the impression that user of any genuine SW has the right to create and possess one copy of it for his own use, for archival purpose!


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 27, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that user of any genuine SW has the right to create and possess one copy of it for his own use, for archival purpose!



I fully agree with you


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 27, 2006)

what about the sol. guys ????


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 27, 2006)

try the google toolbar method suggested by me earlier ...


----------



## JGuru (Nov 27, 2006)

@Phenom, If you are able to copy the CD contents to some directory in *Ubuntu Linux*.
 Then use *gnomebaker* CD/DVD burner to burn the directory contents to
 a CD!! In case you haven't installed 'gnomebaker' package.
  Here is how:

 $ *sudo apt-get install gnomebaker*

  After the installation is over. start 'GnomeBaker' select the directory, right-click "Add Files".
 Set the Burning Speed as "40X" Click on "Start".
 That's all!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 27, 2006)

@JGURU , how r u so sure that this will work???
I have GNOMEbaker Installed in ubuntu but I have already wasted a CD which I copied in windows using Ashampoo DVD burner. And why 40X ????
please tell me if u r 100% sure , only then I will try it on a CD.


----------



## JGuru (Nov 27, 2006)

@Phenom, I think you must try burning the CD in Ubuntu Linux. In Windows it won't work.
*Anyway, you want to take a backup of a very valuable CD. There's nothing wrong in
 giving it a try in Ubuntu Linux*.  40X is the speed at which you burn the CD. You can
 also try burning the CD at a lower speed. The cost of a CD is just less than 10 /- Rs. 
And you definitely want to take a backup of the CD right? Then go ahead.


----------



## n2casey (Nov 27, 2006)

@ ~Phenom~


If u don't want to waste a CD then just use a ReWritable CD. If u succeed then u can burn on a Recordable CD.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 27, 2006)

should i first copy the contents to a folder and then burn it to a CD or should i directly copy the CD????


----------



## n2casey (Nov 27, 2006)

Better to copy the contents to ur Hard Drive first.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 28, 2006)

arrgh!!! I copied the contents to a directory and then tried burning the contents with GNOMEBAKER but burning failed saying some UTF-8 Error something.
I m feeling screwed up , another CD wasted. To hell with the OALD7 , I aint gonna use/try it any more.


----------

